# Spraying mud with a Mark V



## charlesdumar (Apr 21, 2012)

Bought a Mark V in May 2012 used it on probably 10 houses and had to replace the packings or lower unit three times, is there a different brand of sprayer that will spray mud without this much breakdown?


----------



## icerock drywall (Nov 13, 2010)

charlesdumar said:


> Bought a Mark V in May 2012 used it on probably 10 houses and had to replace the packings or lower unit three times, is there a different brand of sprayer that will spray mud without this much breakdown?


mud is hard on any sprayer...your Mark 5V is awsome for hide paint


----------



## Tucker (Feb 2, 2012)

charlesdumar said:


> Bought a Mark V in May 2012 used it on probably 10 houses and had to replace the packings or lower unit three times, is there a different brand of sprayer that will spray mud without this much breakdown?


I sprayed mud for sometime also, but the pump could not handle it in the long run. The pump would compress the mud so hard it would make hard chunks where the lower ball sets. Also packings go fast with all the grit. Try the new ultra lightweight mud. Report back and let me know how that works...thanks


----------



## Capt-sheetrock (Dec 11, 2009)

Grit is rough on em no doubt. I have found out that if I run kerosene through it and leave it in the sprayer till I use it next time,most of your problems will go away. The kerosene keeps it lubed and wet. Water will allow the residue from the mud to dry and screw up your packings


----------



## smisner50s (Jan 6, 2011)

I keep paint thinner in all my sprayers..i use usg first coat it works really well but it blowes out the tips with all the gypsum in it and it sands awsome.


----------



## Tucker (Feb 2, 2012)

Capt-sheetrock said:


> Grit is rough on em no doubt. I have found out that if I run kerosene through it and leave it in the sprayer till I use it next time,most of your problems will go away. The kerosene keeps it lubed and wet. Water will allow the residue from the mud to dry and screw up your packings


I use ATF and paint thinner...have to try the kero


----------



## Tucker (Feb 2, 2012)

What we need in paint is what they have taken out. The silica and lime is what do the lvl 5...not many people caring about lvl 5 these days. They just want lvl 1 on the pay scale


----------



## boco (Oct 29, 2010)

I find kerosene when storing is best. With my mark V I use a ceramic ball then add some dish soap in the mud. After running mud through the markV try using superhot water and then a product called Krud kutter. Get in to all your lines and pump then wait 10-15 minutes. Its really important to then flush with clean warm water before adding kero or thinner to store. Antifreeze also works in a pinch.


----------



## boco (Oct 29, 2010)

For the lower unit make sure to add pump lube daily. Gotto keep the leather wet and free from metal or debris. That doesnt sound right for only doing 10 houses then need repacking or fluid section. The problem may be that your getting chunks of mud from edge of bucket. Try to keepa sponge around to keep wiping mud from the edge of the bucket down and a sprinkle of water on the top helps to avoid chunks.


----------



## charlesdumar (Apr 21, 2012)

Thanks for the tips I will store it with kerosene and use the krud kutter.


----------



## charlesdumar (Apr 21, 2012)

Capt. I read your post on paint talk on your issues with your Mark iv. Was Graco helpful, my warranty is up in a few months and don't want to be left out in the cold with a machine that only works part time.


----------



## Mudslinger (Mar 16, 2008)

I've never really cared for the mark v, just not big enough for my taste. I run a speeflo hydra IV, that I picked up used. The previous owner sprayed roof coating with it, and I've put a ton of mud through it. No idea when or if its ever been rebuilt, but it sprays great.


----------



## charlesdumar (Apr 21, 2012)

Mudslinger said:


> I've never really cared for the mark v, just not big enough for my taste. I run a speeflo hydra IV, that I picked up used. The previous owner sprayed roof coating with it, and I've put a ton of mud through it. No idea when or if its ever been rebuilt, but it sprays great.


Are you spraying skim coat on ceilings with it?


----------



## Mudslinger (Mar 16, 2008)

charlesdumar said:


> Are you spraying skim coat on ceilings with it?


I use it to spray level V on walls, and ceilings. Sometimes I'll spray my fog coat before knockdown also. It's a expensive pump, but with drywall bigger is better lol. I think Tim0282 has a Titan powertex 12000sv that works well for him also.


----------



## Capt-sheetrock (Dec 11, 2009)

charlesdumar said:


> Capt. I read your post on paint talk on your issues with your Mark iv. Was Graco helpful, my warranty is up in a few months and don't want to be left out in the cold with a machine that only works part time.


No, Graco doesn't know you when the warranty runs out. 

That post is where I learned to use Kerosene,, I use it in all my sprayers now,,, problem solved. Kerosene has enough oil in it to keep your stuff wet,,, and drying out inside the unit is where MOST of pump problems come from.


----------



## Square Foot (Jul 1, 2012)

Mudslinger said:


> I've never really cared for the mark v, just not big enough for my taste. I run a speeflo hydra IV, that I picked up used. The previous owner sprayed roof coating with it, and I've put a ton of mud through it. No idea when or if its ever been rebuilt, but it sprays great.


I've been thinking about picking up a Speeflo 6900 or 8900. Wonder how they compare to the Graco equivalent?


----------



## thefinisher (Sep 2, 2011)

Square Foot said:


> I've been thinking about picking up a Speeflo 6900 or 8900. Wonder how they compare to the Graco equivalent?


Don't think the graco is in the same league as the speedfo. We have a speedflow and it is a beast :thumbsup:


----------



## Square Foot (Jul 1, 2012)

thefinisher said:


> Don't think the graco is in the same league as the speedfo. We have a speedflow and it is a beast :thumbsup:


Which model do you use?


----------



## Mudslinger (Mar 16, 2008)

Square Foot said:


> I've been thinking about picking up a Speeflo 6900 or 8900. Wonder how they compare to the Graco equivalent?


Just go to Gracos site and look around, they'll have something comparable to Titan/Speeflo. I have no problem with Graco, I just think their Mark V is under powered, personally. Another way to go is pick up a Graco Bulldog airless if you have a compressor to run it. They will last forever, and have lots of power. I'll never forget seeing a local company spray a ceiling fog coat on a 350 sheet house in 15 minutes with one. The wave of material was hilarious, I still wonder if he wanted to spray that fast lol.


----------



## boco (Oct 29, 2010)

graco bulldog. now thats a real pump. man i havent used one them in years. did a few walmarts and sams club with one. we had it set up behind a truck and were dumping are paint into a kiddy pool cause we were getting sick of always having to refill 7 gal buckets.


----------

